
Company-wide outages and the tendency to spam “ME TOO” - victorvation
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2018/04/30/metoo/
======
victorvation
Large open source projects on GitHub seem to suffer from this same issue,
which was alluded to when GitHub added the ability to react to comments on
issues/PRs [1].

[1] [https://blog.github.com/2016-03-10-add-reactions-to-pull-
req...](https://blog.github.com/2016-03-10-add-reactions-to-pull-requests-
issues-and-comments/)

